# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  One bar choro rhythm pattern

## Don Julin

Hey folks, here is a new video demonstrating a one bar choro rhythm pattern.

----------

des, 

DSDarr, 

Rick Jones

----------


## Don Julin

Sorry about the bad link.

----------

Al Bergstein, 

colorado_al, 

DavidKOS, 

DSDarr, 

fentonjames, 

Gary Leonard, 

ondrej, 

Pasha Alden

----------


## Al Bergstein

Nice job Don!

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Nice clear explanation.

----------


## DavidKOS

This is a very common rhythm pattern in choro.

Note the cavaquinho strum, down down up down:

http://pt.slideshare.net/LeonardoCha...-do-cavaquinho




see the second choro example

http://primeirosacordes.com.br/cavaq...pra-iniciantes



The Samba example is not the same exactly, but the upstroke is on the last 8th note, and I've sometimes heard choro played as "down down down up" too.

These patterns go well with the pandeiro rhythms used in choro.

----------

fplucker

----------

